# 1993 12V 2.8L V6 - Interference engine? or not



## 95urs6 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi,
Does anyone know if the early 2.8s are interference engines?
I just snapped a timing belt, I had all the parts to do the belt (belt, tensioner,idler waterpump. But I need to know if I have to pull the heads and go after intake valves before I just throw the belt on.
Any insight would be appreciated,


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1993 12V 2.8L V6 - Interference engine? or not (95urs6)*

Yes, they are. ALL modern Audi engines are. The last non-interferance engine from Audi was the 2.2ltr non-turbo I5 back in the 1980s.


----------



## 95urs6 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: 1993 12V 2.8L V6 - Interference engine? or not (StormChaser)*

Thanks StormChaser,
I had conflicting reports but I was pretty sure it was, I guess I'll be doing an engine swap in the S6 tomorrow as opposed to a belt in the 90. Well I've been missin' the S6 and needed to get it back on the road anyways. Oh, by the way the 2.3 na I5's from the early 90's like the 2.2s are non intereference also. The 90 was my fault 







I've had all the parts, but every time I had a free weekend scheduled for the belt it rained.
Oh Well,








Take Care,


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1993 12V 2.8L V6 - Interference engine? or not (95urs6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95urs6* »_ Oh, by the way the 2.3 na I5's from the early 90's like the 2.2s are non intereference also. 

You are speaking about the NG engine. Its a semi-interferance engine. If the belt smaps at low RPMS it will be okay, if it goes at high RPMs, there is likely to be valve damage.


----------

